# code violation extravaganza



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

I went back to the restaurant with the burned QO panel. they did not want to replace the panel. I replaced the breaker labeled blower roof with the #12s with a 20 amp 2 pole. there was a burned terminal and wire from a loose connection anyway. Here are some photos of some of the violations i found today :laughing:

Wires coming out of a 1/2 EMT someone slipped open at the coupling. he ran #12s through the open emt and fed a small freezer









Here is where the conductors were spliced outside. this is a soffit smashed apart no insulation and water pipes right above the panel 









Working space violation


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

phone and cable supported by the mast that was probably installed illegally









typical flying splice



















no plaster ring and deviced screwed to the wall :laughing:









Home made air conditioning 










Fan from the kitchen


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

That's too much to take in all at once...

Pete


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Pete m. said:


> That's too much to take in all at once...
> 
> Pete


tell me about it i fixed what was the most obvious


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> tell me about it i fixed what was the most obvious


I thought the busing on the panel was damaged..:blink:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Humm I think this will be the biggest pile of rouge ( red ) ticket event for a quite a while.

I am not going to count c'est too many to start from and more than one inspectors will have a feild day with this.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

haha ha that fan's killing me! who does this?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I see you found the restaurant I wired.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

How is this place not shut down??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> How is this place not shut down??


Because the inspectors are not doing their jobs on that town..:no:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Because the inspectors are not doing their jobs on that town..:no:


 Free Lunch?????


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Because the inspectors are not doing their jobs on that town..:no:


Are our electrical inspectors supposed to randomly check all businesses?



Do you really think permits and inspections where done as the work went to crap?

Let's put the blame on the persons responsible, the building owner and the installers.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the restaurant is in a marina and no permits were ever pulled


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

I especially love the fan. That fan has no thrust bearing so the side load will create added load and may result in a failed motor. Now I know this because just such a fan caused the destruction of a brand new medical imaging machine (CT Scanner) Seems the room did not yet have it's AC unit installed (oversight) and the room was very warm so a maintenance guy thought such a fan would help keep the room cool and by extension the equipment. The fan ran for a while and eventually caught fire. Most fire damage was to the cieling tiles and some wiring in the cieling but the resulting smoke turned the equipment into 2 million dollars worth of junk


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Listen, they paid me in full. Cash. No questions asked. No need to string my work all over the web. I'm proud of that job, it was a gem in my eyes.

























































































:laughing::no::laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> haha ha that fan's killing me! who does this?


:laughing:

Owner...employee...friend...cooks...I don't know for sure which one. Wait, it's a marina....one of the pirates did it.:laughing:.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Mshea said:


> I especially love the fan. That fan has no thrust bearing so the side load will create added load and may result in a failed motor.
> 
> It looks like those fans already failed. Some of those el-cheapo fans have those blue fused plugs on them. The fuses open when the motor is overloaded. The only remedy is to discard the fan or replace the plug. It looks like the plugs were replaced.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

One bright spot, they didn't have shop lights mounted above the ceiling with plexiglass covers. I've seen that a few times. But never the fans!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> One bright spot, they didn't have shop lights mounted above the ceiling with plexiglass covers. I've seen that a few times. But never the fans!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Now you mention the dammed plexiglass lens I did see one warp pretty bad and I asked the guy how the heck he get that plexiglass lens melt like that and he say .,, Halogen quatz luminaire in place of flourscent all I do like this >> :blink: and just one word mutterd say quoi ?? and he want me to replace it I say if I am going to replace the plexi then he have to get new luminaire and end of discussion on that one.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bgleason (Mar 3, 2012)

Just curious, is that a supply fan or an exhaust fan?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

bgleason said:


> Just curious, is that a supply fan or an exhaust fan?


If ya look at the photo of the box fan I think they used as either supply or exhaust fan depending on season and we do know that is a major code volation no question asked.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Are our electrical inspectors supposed to randomly check all businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 

I was talking about the heath inspectors for that town,,,.


I believe Scott was referring to the fact that place is filthy dump!

In most of city's and towns the heath inspectors do random unannounced inspections on all the restaurants so in that business you must keep up or the name of your restaurant will end up in the paper and you can be closed down on the spot.


The Electrical inspector would never see that stuff unless there was a problem or someone pulled a permit for some work that they were doing.


----------

